# Lake Annecy Any Good? Campsite Recomendations? What side?



## teemyob

Hello MH'ers

Was planning to drive down to coastal area of Perpignan next week. However, a mate of mine suggested I try Lake Annecy instead!

I guess it is less of a drive?
It may be just as warm?
Perpignan? Annecy?

What is the sunny side of the lake?
Anyone stayed on a nice campsiste?

Will my Eura Mobil be too Long (7.5m 4.6 ton chassis)?

Any advice would be welcome 

regs
Trev


----------



## Pusser

Lovely place but we preferred to stay just up the road at http://www.camping-sougey.com/ on Lac d'Aiguebelette. There are a couple of pix I think in Pussers Nest. First thing in the morning this lake in my view takes on a magical look and you can hear fishermen talking normally miles away. Also has terrapins and big fish in. We use this to stop over for a couple of nights sometimes there and sometimes back and once for a week. Sun is over lake and campsite from dawn to dusk.

p.s. As far as i can tell, these are the only 3 sites at Annecy with direct access to lake if you use the search thing.

http://www.lacannecy.com/campings.php3?DOCUMENTS_LANGUAGE=en


----------



## peejay

A nice site at Annecy lakeside (well, it was in '99)...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=353

http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/gb.html

pete.


----------



## Traveller560

Hi We were there this time last year- As regards campsites we can't help much as everywhere was very crowded. We hadn't got anywhere booked as we were in the middle of an 8 week tour- We ended up staying at Sevrier South of Annecy(n508) on what appeared to be an unofficial Aire with just a water supply. There are quite a few lakeside sites on that road but again very crowded. Having said that it is a beautiful place with Lakeside walk/cycle track

We have toured down Eastern France from Alsace to the Coast and end up "Sceneried out" so to speak!!

Have a good trip wherever


----------



## trevorf

Hi Trev 

Stayed at Camping Les Barrets near Doussard at Southern end of the lake last week. 

Picked it because it did not have pool, bar, restaurant etc hence quiet and peaceful. Well recommended, should be OK with 7.5m van. Details in CC European guide and Alan Rogers. 

About 10 mins walk to Lake where you can hop on the boat to Annecy old town - well worth a visit. Cycle path all along western end of lake is good too. 

Good stop over on the way down is Camping Municipal at Beaune. Worth seeing the town and surrounding grape growing area. 

Have a good trip 

Trevor


----------



## teemyob

*Annecy Campsite*

Hello all,

Thanks very much for all the replies the website links and your advice and recomendations

Came in very handy,

Thanks Again for your trouble

Trev


----------

